# My little Bear



## mandimoon (Aug 24, 2010)

We met Bear today !! Just have to share these with you. He's a complete darling  He's 4 weeks atm


----------



## Jerseypoo527 (Jun 25, 2010)

Omg he's soooooo cute


----------



## CutieCocoaCockapoo (Jan 1, 2010)

Awww! he is so cute!!  are his eyes blue ?


----------



## mandimoon (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks 
I think his blue eyes may have been the flash ! Im not sure. But having just looked at the picture I took of him outside they do look dark blue ! They have only just opened tho. Are blue eyes different ?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww so cute.

almost all puppys have blue eyes, they will probably go brow at some point


----------



## mandimoon (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks 
Brown eyes are just as gorgeous


----------



## CutieCocoaCockapoo (Jan 1, 2010)

Oh, that's interesting. I didn't know that almost all puppies had blue eyes. Cocoa's eyes are green


----------



## Heidi Cecilie (Aug 1, 2010)

Cuuuuuute


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Adorable fella. =D Who is his breeder?

On the eye color thing, when they open their eyes at two weeks they are always 100% going to be blue, and have a overcast film like a cataract. The film goes away soon, and their eyes go to their set color later. Real blue eyes have to have a certain genetic code and are a lot rarer. Normally a eye that will stay blue will be bright from birth, not this deep blue that Bear has. His should be a dark almost black brown once he's grown.


----------



## Jerseypoo527 (Jun 25, 2010)

Jerseys eyes are alredy black. You have to look super close to even distinguish his pupils


----------



## mandimoon (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks  
Wow green eyes would be amazing ! as would blue but his parents are both black so I am assuming they will turn very dark 

Enneirda... I'm getting him from a lady who has just bred them for the first time here in Hampshire. Both parents are KC registered and checked. His mum is a lovely cocker, black with grey and his dad is a minature poodle (also checked and KC) so we dont know how cockapoo-ish or curly he will be but as his coat already has quite a few ripples going on I hope he will curl up over the next few weeks  Having looked at other pups they look pretty smooth to start with also.


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

Bear is adorable!


----------



## mandimoon (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks Dave !
I just hope he gets all curly ! There are signs of waviness there, looking at other pups he looks ok but you never know ! He is F1 and I bet I get the cockapoo who needs curling tongs lol


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

What do you mean by checked? vet checked, or actual testing?

I hope he turns curly for you, fingers crossed! =D


----------



## mandimoon (Aug 24, 2010)

Enneirda 
Im not sure lol. I think maybe she meant the poodles eyes have been checked. I would think so as she shows him and he wins prizes etc His mum is a working gundog i think. I will ask more questions on friday when we visit again


----------



## merry (Feb 4, 2010)

Wow. So cute. I want my next cockapoo to be brown like that.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

theyb generaly test both parents but i dont know exactly what is invalved.


----------



## mandimoon (Aug 24, 2010)

Well, im happy. Both parents are happy and very healthy. I guess thats the main thing )


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Eyes are one of the main problems for both breeds, so that's good. And titles are great, means they got good temperaments and confirmation. =)


----------

